# SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/20/11



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

BRYAN WON!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

1.4 rating for this show I predict. 

They don't even try.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wait, Ted is Cody's lackey now? Huh?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ugh

Seems like the only thing worth watching is the Bryan Vs. Chavo match.

Talk about having a lack of stars.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

What a weak show....WOW.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Seems uneventful.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dq to start dq to finish.. atleast they're consistent


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dibiase beat barreta?

what in the hell is this madness?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So now that Cody has got himself legitimate heat, they pair him with DiBiase again to drag him down?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, I know. I couldn't believe how weak the show looked when I saw the spoilers. Sounds like a taping of Impact Wrestling, doesn't it?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like a average show. nothing special at all. Why did Christian need to make the save though im sure Orton was ready to RKO them out of nowhere like usual


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase should win the tag team champion at money in the bank.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> dibiase beat barreta?
> 
> what in the hell is this madness?


Was thinking the same thing. DiBiase isn't anywhere near the talent level of Barreta, but that's WWE booking for you.

Ted is still heel and getting mic time. Didn't he have his chance to shine with both of those things and still couldn't get over?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn no Kharma, I wish Chavo vs Bryan could have gotten more time, perhaps it was more than the person thought it was (Well maybe).


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds like a lame show.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

not one thing that happend made any sense?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't really judge if it's a lame show or not, those spoilers are pretty brief. Does look boring at first glance though.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So is DiBiase a face or heel? Last week when Cody gave him the bag to put on his head DiBiase threw it aside and the crowd cheered him. Now this week DiBiase is putting the bag on his head?

And how many times are we going to see Big Show and Kane vs The Core?? It needs to end!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you fucking shitting me? They put Cody & Ted back together? There goes Rhodes's potential upper card/main event push.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

I'm wondering if Chavo vs Sin Cara is definitely set for the PPV.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

So the show lacks star power, but it still looks pretty good to me. We get the return of Rhodes and DiBiase, Trent Barretta's on TV, Bryan vs Chavo and Sheamus vs Christian should both be good, and the ending to the main event will no doubt build to OTL. Don't really care for the six-man tag or the divas match, but the rest is good.



Vic_J said:


> Are you fucking shitting me? They put Cody & Ted back together? There goes Rhodes's potential upper card/main event push.


If anything, having Ted in the story is more likely to send Cody up the card, seeing as their former leader is the WHC.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

BM_Chicago said:


> Damn no Kharma, I wish Chavo vs Bryan could have gotten more time, perhaps it was more than the person thought it was (Well maybe).


If it is as good as this, I'll be fine. Wouldn't suprise me if they put on a similar match to this with such little time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N58StLY4P5c


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bet the audience regretted not going for the bathroom break/food break since Kharma didnt show up. Perhaps now she is RAW exclusive since she is in the RAW brand.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

vk79 said:


> I'm wondering if Chavo vs Sin Cara is definitely set for the PPV.


I
m hoping for a triple threat match, to be honest. Chavo/Sin Cara/Daniel Bryan.

I could not even imagine if this match was booked for OTL and got 15 minutes.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> dibiase beat barreta?
> 
> what in the hell is this madness?


You're shocked that an unknown jobber lost to someone who has feuded with Triple H and Shawn Michaels?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> If it is as good as this, I'll be fine. Wouldn't suprise me if they put on a similar match to this with such little time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N58StLY4P5c


Your right I remember seeing that match way back in 2010, not bad for a 5 min match.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Bryan wins!!!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I was really looking forward to SD this week. Sigh.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> So is DiBiase a face or heel? Last week when Cody gave him the bag to put on his head DiBiase threw it aside and the crowd cheered him. Now this week DiBiase is putting the bag on his head?


They're both heels. I don't think Ted is Cody's lackey, i feel it's an equal partnership because actually Cody came out to Ted's music and they did the whole bag thing together.










This segment alone might be the main reason for me to tune in, lol.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sheamus/christian, orton/henry and chavo/bryan all sound good.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Smackdown's edition looks like a weak one.

Having the first and the last match as a disqualification, disappoints me. And I am guessing that Teddy Long would add Mark and Sheamus on the World Heavyweight Title Match making it a 4-Way.

Chavo-Bryan is a good match though, but it is not enough to save a not so good show. 

Looking forward to see the ratings, WWE needs stars.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Prospekt's March said:


> They're both heels. I don't think Ted is Cody's lackey, i feel it's an equal partnership because actually Cody came out to Ted's music and they did the whole bag thing together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that photo just screams equal doesn't it? Dibiase with a glum look on his face with Cody doing the promo. I believe Dibiase had a match so makes sense to come out to his music. If Dibiase is putting on the paper bag on his head, he is most definitely a follower, i.e. a lackey. Shame for Ted. Great for Cody though. I'm hoping WWE don't drag Cody down. Best thing to do is build Cody as a top heel with Dibiase helping him, Rhodes getting big and then having Dibiase turn face on him(if they want to do it long term). In other words, what WWE had planned for Dibiase last year but turned back on. Elevates 2 stars. 1 face and 1 heel.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Perhaps Cody Rhodes is Ted Dibiases new manager? wait what


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Man...I think the writers for both Raw and SD this week went on vacation and they let their kids take over for the week.

Or maybe they just have had their kids writing every show for the past month or so, because that's what the product has been reflective of - childish and nonsensical. The run down of the show is probably written on construction paper with a box of Crayola crayons.


----------



## Kingleviathan (Feb 27, 2011)

So are they teasing both Christian and Orton heel turns or is this part of the fued. Dibiase isn't the best choice for a Cody follower, would've been better to place him with a monster to fit with the character. I see that Natalya's doing her jobber run, at least she's on Smackdown. Sin Cara did a very heel thing, so which ones the heel. Beginning and ending the show with a DQ in match with the same four guys sounds wierd, it almost seems like their setting up for Fatal Fourway which is weird since that PPV name was dropped.

Strange show, could be good for the wrestling but I'm just not feeling it, it's missing that can't miss feeling.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> dibiase beat barreta?
> 
> what in the hell is this madness?


better to job on Smackdown than to job on superstars right?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks embarassing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Bryan/Chavo match could be pretty damn decent, but besides that, meh.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Kingleviathan said:


> So are they teasing both Christian and Orton heel turns or is this part of the fued.


Orton and Christian both made saves for the other? I don't see how that would suggest either is turning heel.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> 1. Christian beat Sheamus by DQ. Mark Henry interfered. Randy Orton took his time, but made the save.


This should be a good match. Hopefully, it was given enough time.



> Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase came out. Cody got major heat for the paper bags when DiBiase said he represented Corpus Christi with a bag over his head.


Woah! You'll forever be a lackey.



> 2. Ted DiBiase beat Trent Baretta.


Feels like a dark or Superstars match.



> Ezekiel Jackson came out and then The Corre followed. Teddy Long interrupted and made a six-man tag match.
> 
> 3. Kane, Big Show, and Ezekiel Jackson beat The Corre in a six-man tag.


Makes sense seeing how these feuds are going. Not saying that I'm highly interested in this match anyway.



> 4. Brie Bella beat Natalya. Bella won with the X Factor. Kharma didn't show up, which upset the fans.


zZz



> 5. Daniel Bryan beat Chavo Guerrero. A five minute match. Sin Cara came out and hit a huracanrana on Chavo after the match. It looked like they were setting up Sin Cara vs. Chavo for Over The Limit.


The only thing Chavo did in this feud to upset SC was to interfere in one of his matches to his advantage, and SC pushes Chavo down and attacks him after a match? Seems rather heelish to me.



> 6. Randy Orton beat Mark Henry by DQ. Sheamus interfered. Christian took his time before coming out and making the save.


Welp, if that main even doesn't draw ratings...


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Yeah that photo just screams equal doesn't it? Dibiase with a glum look on his face with Cody doing the promo. I believe Dibiase had a match so makes sense to come out to his music. If Dibiase is putting on the paper bag on his head, he is most definitely a follower, i.e. a lackey. Shame for Ted. Great for Cody though. I'm hoping WWE don't drag Cody down. Best thing to do is build Cody as a top heel with Dibiase helping him, Rhodes getting big and then having Dibiase turn face on him(if they want to do it long term). In other words, what WWE had planned for Dibiase last year but turned back on. Elevates 2 stars. 1 face and 1 heel.


My friend who was there told me that Cody accompanied Ted to the ring for Ted's match and they collectively did the bag gimmick. And then they did a segment making fun of TX, it does sound a bit random that Ted was willing to put the bag over his head, didn't he refuse to do that last week? Lol, but it sounds like he did it just to make fun of TX, he even faked a mexican accent, lol. And then Ted had a match with Baretta, Cody was ringside, Ted won, and then they put a paper bag over Baretta's head once he lost. Why would someone think Ted's the lackey if Cody came out to his music? I think it's an equal thing for them both. But whatever, it's nice to see them together for old time sakes, that's why i'm so freaking excited! I'm curious to see where they're going with this. I hope it is somehow just a way to further them both, not just Cody.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Boring.


----------



## Kingleviathan (Feb 27, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> Orton and Christian both made saves for the other? I don't see how that would suggest either is turning heel.


They both took their time before making the save, that would suggest that either of them could turn heel although at the moment it seems to be pointing more towards Orton turing heel.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*SmackDown (Airing May 20th On SyFy):

* The show opens with a video package from what happened in the main event of last week’s show, followed by the announcement that Christian will face Sheamus and Mark Henry will face World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton later tonight.

* Christian b. Sheamus via disqualification when Mark Henry interfered. After the match, Henry and Sheamus beatdown on Christian before Randy Orton came out to make the save.

* Cody Rhodes came out and brought Ted DiBiase with him. DiBiase was wearing a paper bag and Cody said that DiBiase is representing the entire city of Corpus Christi by having the bag over his head.

* Ted DiBiase b. Trent Barreta with Dream Street in a squash match.

* Ezekiel Jackson came out to the ring to talk about what has been going on between himself and The Corre in recent weeks. He was interrupted by The Corre. WWE Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett fought back with words of his own and ended up getting in Jackson’s face. SmackDown General Manager Theodore Long came out and announced that The Corre will take on Jackson, Big Show and Kane in a 6-man tag team match right now.

* Big Show, Ezekiel Jackson and Kane b. The Corre in a 6-man tag team match when Kane and Show hit a double chokeslam on Heath Slater.

* Brie Bella b. Natalya in a non-title match.

* Backstage, Jinder Mahal was talking with Ranjin Singh and The Great Khali in their native language. Mahal was mentioning how Khali has let himself go from being a dominant monster to a big softy. Mahal walked off furious.

* Daniel Bryan b. Chavo Guerrero. After the match, Sin Cara came out and hit a huracanrana on Chavo.

* World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton b. Mark Henry via disqualification in a non-title match when Sheamus interfered. After the match, Henry and Sheamus beatdown on Orton until Christian came out to make the save. Christian and Orton had a staredown to close the show. *


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Kingleviathan said:


> They both took their time before making the save, that would suggest that either of them could turn heel although at the moment it seems to be pointing more towards Orton turing heel.


Or Randy wins on Sunday and they never 'feud' again.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

It's kind of surreal to say that the most interesting storyline in weeks is the one that involves The Great Khali...

The rest sounds like "meh".


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Priceless reunion probably means that they're setting up some sort of future feud involving the former Legacy guys

Could be interesting.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh my fpalm


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> The Priceless reunion probably means that they're setting up some sort of future feud involving the former Legacy guys
> 
> Could be interesting.


If it leads to the long over due Ted DiBiase face turn,then i'm fine with it,otherwise it's completely pointless Ted can't draw heat to save his life.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Everyone's already bagging this and it's understandable, there just aren't the characters there but personally it sounds quite interesting to me and they're obviously doing their best to develop what they've got.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Wait, so Kelly Kelly can beat Brie, but Natalya cant? Fuck off Bella twins, not even that good looking. If they just rotate the Divas division around Beth, Kharma, Natalya, Gail, and Melina, people could actually give a shit about the Divas. At least enough that its not dead fucking silent whenever theres a womens match on.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Prospekt's March said:


> My friend who was there told me that Cody accompanied Ted to the ring for Ted's match and they collectively did the bag gimmick. And then they did a segment making fun of TX, it does sound a bit random that Ted was willing to put the bag over his head, didn't he refuse to do that last week? Lol, but it sounds like he did it just to make fun of TX, he even faked a mexican accent, lol. And then Ted had a match with Baretta, Cody was ringside, Ted won, and then they put a paper bag over Baretta's head once he lost. Why would someone think Ted's the lackey if Cody came out to his music? I think it's an equal thing for them both. But whatever, it's nice to see them together for old time sakes, that's why i'm so freaking excited! I'm curious to see where they're going with this. I hope it is somehow just a way to further them both, not just Cody.


Because Cody decisively beat Dibiase last week in a match, and they're doing the paper bag thing i.e. Rhodes' mark. That's why. Plus, Rhodes is the more established of the two. The music is simply because Dibiase had a match and his own theme. Makes sense. But from the pictures I saw, Rhodes looked like he was clearly in charge. Dibiase is in a similar position to a year and a half back while Rhodes is where Orton was. I think if WWE play it right both of them could end up main eventing which is always good. Rhodes as a heel and Dibiase as a face because I think they're trying to rekindle the face turn that didn't happen for Ted while they simultaneously establish Rhodes as a top heel on Smackdown. In terms of their position, it isn't a tag team. It's Rhodes and then Dibiase. Dibiase wouldn't have put the bag on his head otherwise. Plus having thrown it away the week before, this screams cult following (i.e. Dibiase seeing things Cody's way and becoming a follower). It's a good technique they use to get over heels such as Jericho's 'Honest man' gimmick (with Lance Case RIP) and CM Punk (with Straight Edge Society and now Nexus). But only good mic workers make it work. So it's all about Cody atm, but when Rhodes is established, then Dibiase may get some focus and hopefully a face turn, if you see what I'm trying to get at.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Vic_J said:


> If it leads to the long over due Ted DiBiase face turn,then i'm fine with it,otherwise it's completely pointless Ted can't draw heat to save his life.


I think it's a double benefit for the long term. Having Dibiase as Cody's lackey to help establish Rhodes as a top, main event heel on Smackdown, then have Dibiase eventually turn face on him. Two stars built credibly and a feud to work as well. Plus, there's potential for a Rhodes/Orton feud down the line if this works which I'm all for. I just hope WWE sticks with it because if they don't then it won't help Dibiase and Rhodes will get dragged down with zero momentum. They need to take care on this one.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

They could have done better than to have two disqualifications in one night involving the same people in my opinion. But I'll reserve judgement until I see the show. I like the way they are teasing that either one of them may turn heel, but we know that if anybody does there is a very high chance that it will be Christian. Who would be SmackDown's big face for the kids now that Rey, Kofi and Show have departed for RAW?

As for Rhodes and DiBiase - I hope they don't drop the ball with DiBiase again and don't let Cody's association with Ted drag him away from his singles push. Good to see Trent Barreta in SmackDown but I fear he could well become the next JTG - your go to guy if you need a random face to lose a squash match.

The Kane/Show/Jackson vs Corre match was predictable but I can't say I really liked the outcome. Corre lost clean did they? I know they are up against 3 guys who are billed as monsters and Justin Gabriel / Health Slater are hardly the most physically imposing guys on the roster but Barrett is supposed to be cunning and manipulative. If on RAW, Punk can find a way to make Nexus win (with McGillicutty and Otunga no less), Barrett can't? I would be interested to see what his W/L record is since gaining the IC belt. Instead of a proper feud they throw him into a tag team match, again. Why?

About the Divas match, I never was a fan of the Bellas and not so much Natalya's either. I guess the Bellas are receiving a push though, so it's understandable. I wonder if Kharma was originally booked to deliver the implant buster on Natalya but couldn't make the show? If not, I think it's wise for WWE to leave Kharma off SmackDown - it builds the anticipation for the next RAW.

Daniel Bryan vs Chavo Guerrero probably deserves more than 5 mins. I would have liked another Sin Cara vs Daniel Bryan match after last week's match but at the same time they need to give Chavo some more exposure so it's not badly done. I wouldn't have had Sin Cara attacking Chavo though. Perhaps I just would have had him enter and do his dramatic pointing. I'd save Sin Cara vs Daniel Bryan for the PPV and have Chavo interfere again in that match to set up the feud.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, I'm watching less and less WWE per week. Looks like I'll only be checking out Bryan vs Chavo and the Cody promo. Hopefully DiBiase is Cody's lackey. It works because of their status right now and could set up a face turn for Ted, as other members have said. Might check out Christian vs Sheamus but I have ZERO interest in Ratings Killer Orton now..


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Because Cody decisively beat Dibiase last week in a match, and they're doing the paper bag thing i.e. Rhodes' mark. That's why. Plus, Rhodes is the more established of the two. The music is simply because Dibiase had a match and his own theme. Makes sense. But from the pictures I saw, Rhodes looked like he was clearly in charge. Dibiase is in a similar position to a year and a half back while Rhodes is where Orton was. I think if WWE play it right both of them could end up main eventing which is always good. Rhodes as a heel and Dibiase as a face because I think they're trying to rekindle the face turn that didn't happen for Ted while they simultaneously establish Rhodes as a top heel on Smackdown. In terms of their position, it isn't a tag team. It's Rhodes and then Dibiase. Dibiase wouldn't have put the bag on his head otherwise. Plus having thrown it away the week before, this screams cult following (i.e. Dibiase seeing things Cody's way and becoming a follower). It's a good technique they use to get over heels such as Jericho's 'Honest man' gimmick (with Lance Case RIP) and CM Punk (with Straight Edge Society and now Nexus). But only good mic workers make it work. So it's all about Cody atm, but when Rhodes is established, then Dibiase may get some focus and hopefully a face turn, if you see what I'm trying to get at.


Yeh he beat him last week, the thing is, if it's the reason why Ted "helps" Cody, i think that doesn't really make sense. See, the story of the match was Ted didn't want to put the bag over his head, and during the match these two were even until Cody used his mask to weaken Ted to win, and that's illegal, even Booker T pointed that out, now the conclusion why would Ted help him? Wouldn't Ted seek payback on Cody instead? This is the same person who called out Triple H and tried to take him down by himself, now why does he suddenly "fear" Cody Rhodes of all people? This is more like continuity error to me, it's like they pretend last week never happened. Cody isn't a manipulator, he is a sick man, i just don't get how his gimmick works like that, after his nose surgery he's a totally changed man, he has become too self-conscious, if anything he should be scared of someone being so close to him, someone like this would avoid any companionship no matter what.

They tried this leader-follower thing with SES, it didn't work out at the end, did it? Cody has no one credible to challenge right now, he still comes out to crickets at times, and that's why i think they try to put this bag thing over by adding DiBiase to the mix, they have history, and i don't see it as leader to follower partnership, they're not like Miz and Riley, it's more like they decide to reconcile and work together again (even though the reasoning behind it is still unclear). Unless Ted has something up his sleeves, i don't see why he would be willing to work together with Cody again, that's why i'm really interested to see where this is going. Anyway, i guess we'll just see what happens, won't we? This is all just speculating based on report, i guess we'll just have to see how it plays out on tv first to make sure.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

lol how come natalya lose
way to make your toughest female (alongwith beth) look an idiot around the time kharma is debuted


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

WoW! It is gonna be a great show.

/sarcasm

Sorry, You have failed.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh dear. I can see ratings plummeting this week, ahh well just going to have to blame Orton as always.


----------



## FearGX (Apr 9, 2011)

fpalm

They have ruined Cody Rhodes and his potential. Didn't take them long...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ratingz killer vs. Ratings is your main event, lol. Seriously, why is Mark Henry in main event?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm quite interested in this Cody/Ted thing, although Cody was doing fine on his own. Is Ted his lackey or something?

Otherwise, it seems like a pretty uneventful show. Why did they have Bella go clean over Natalya? Should they not be building Natalya as a potential Kharma threat? The main event stuff looks...terrible, they just aren't even trying. I can't wait for this PPV to be over so they can maybe get some kind of direction back.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> Ratingz killer vs. Ratings is your main event, lol. Seriously, why is Mark Henry in main event?


It's Mark Henry, why _wouldn't_ he be in the main event?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't believe this is the same company that gave us the likes of Rock and Austin.


----------



## Triple Ass (Nov 20, 2008)

- It seems that the only point of the Christian/Orton feud is to give Sheamus and Mark Henry something to do, which is, you know, sort of weak.
- Yay, they have resurrected "Priceless". How great...
- Natalya jobbing to a Bella Twin, and not even a Kharma intervention ? Lame.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

does anyone know if layla's knee injury is legit? 
because this is the first time in along time layla hasn't appeared on SD, and with golden girl michelle now gone, i fear this is the start of layla's de-push, which makes me a sad panda :sad:

a face turn, coupled with kharma now the focus of the diva division, layla is going to be lost in the pack 

at least even i can take my piss breaks during non-layla diva matches now! lol


apart from orton.christian and some cody rhodes, seems a weak show tbh.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Now normally, I'd NEVER read a spoiler but I'm bored and I couldn't resist this time and what I saw...well....I'm glad that I looked.

At least now I know to *ONLY* watch the 1st Match 'cause I'm a PEEP(DQ-ending notwithstanding), the Backstage Mahal/Khali confrontation 'cause Mahal just oozes charisma(and I'd like to see if the WWE even bothers to put subtitles so we can understand what exactly Jinder is telling Khali), and the Bryan/Chavo match.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

As other people have mentioned, this taping just seems so... uneventful. 

Although, it does seem as if they are preparing a heel turn for either Orton or Christian. But you gotta believe its for Christian. No way they would turn Orton when he is the top face of the company behind Cena, and is the biggest star on SD. They don't have guys like Rey or Edge to fall back on and I doubt they have faith in Christian to give him that spot. Plus, he is so much better as a heel anyway.

To sum up, _if_ there is a heel turn being planned, it will be for Christian.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

echOes said:


> As other people have mentioned, this taping just seems so... uneventful.
> 
> Although, it does seem as if they are preparing a heel turn for either Orton or Christian. But you gotta believe its for Christian. No way they would turn Orton when he is the top face of the company behind Cena, and is the biggest star on SD. They don't have guys like Rey or Edge to fall back on and I doubt they have faith in Christian to give him that spot. Plus, he is so much better as a heel anyway.
> 
> To sum up, _if_ there is a heel turn being planned, it will be for Christian.


Well..if it is Christian, the WWE(Vince McMahon) can kiss my ass 'cause I'll still Cheer for the guy.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Randy Orton vs Mark Henry as a main event? Fuck dat shit.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can apply to be a SD writer? Seems like the easiest job in the world. 

Vince doesn't seem to be too concerned about the storyline qualities as well.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

You read the damn report...the fans DEMAND to see Kharma. They want her...they NEED her! We all do because Orton is sinking ratings and business BIG TIME. He's got Smackdown almost in TNA Impact numbers. LOL. Fucking disgusting.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

1995 all over again.

This time with Henry in Mabels place.


----------



## thegreatdarius (Oct 22, 2010)

they used Mark Henry for ratingz


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Ratings Killer vs Ratings? Hopefully the universe doesn't implode.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

The spoilers were so plain at first I mistook them for a blank piece of paper.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

You've got to think they have something big planned for Over The Limit, because this Smackdown just shows a distinct lack of long-term planning. 

The entire main-event scene is characterless. All 4 of these guys used to have distinct, entertaining characters - what the hell happened to them? We've got 2 generic, faceless good guys helping each other against another 2 generic, faceless bad guys. ANYBODY could be in their places, and this storyline would be exactly the same. 

Now, moving on to somebody who actually has a character - Cody Rhodes. Obviously they have nothing for him and can't think of a direction for Ted. So the logical thing would be to have a feud between the two of them, wouldn't it? They have a long, storied history together, chemistry and when was the last time we had a decent back and forth feud between mid-carders which elevated them BOTH? Ted needs rebuilding, Cody is on his way to being a star. Hopefully this is the direction they're slowly taking, otherwise I will be very disappointed. 

Why is Brie Bella going over Natalya? She is in no way or form better, yet is the Diva's Champion as well. I get it, it doesn't matter anymore - every Diva on the roster has held the belt - there is no reason to care. But they finally do something interesting by introducing Kharma, a chance to elevate some other Diva's at the same time, and they choose Kelly Kelly and Brie Bella...

The one thing I have no complaints about is Daniel Bryan, Sin Cara and Chavo. These 3 going at it was a genius move, if only they still had the Cruiserweight Championship.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The show opens and close with a DQ?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

DirtSheet88 said:


> The one thing I have no complaints about is Daniel Bryan, Sin Cara and Chavo. These 3 going at it was a genius move, if only they still had the Cruiserweight Championship.


I loved the Cruiserweight division back in the day. Bryan, Sin Cara and Chavo would be great. Throw jobbers like Trent Baretta, Tyson Kidd and JTG, Primo and Yoshi Tatsu in the mix, and you've got a decent division.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Randy Orton vs Mark Henry as a main event? Fuck dat shit.


Smackdown's in desperate need of ratings, they aren't holding back now.


Looks like a meh show, may as well skip it.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Ted & Cody back together?? Okeyy
Brie def. Natalya is a good thing. I hate that annoying waste of space.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Smackdown, IMO, needs someone like this guy :










Too bad he's like 50 now. This guy would murder Orton. 


Oh well....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I just really don't get the move of sending Swagger and McIntyre both to RAW because they plan on putting Mark Henry (as a heel) on TV, as well as Chavo. They were good in their time but they really don't have much to offer now.

Is this TNA?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> I just really don't get the move of sending Swagger and McIntyre both to RAW because they plan on putting Mark Henry (as a heel) on TV, as well as Chavo. They were good in their time but they really don't have much to offer now.
> 
> Is this TNA?



Agreed it was the best time to elavate Swagger and McIntyre and they sent them to the dungeon known as RAW mid card and now swagger is tapping to Cena. They have proved they can do their jobs espcially Swagger he was a great champion.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not sure I quite understand what's going on with Ted and Cody either. Cody Rhodes came out and insulted Ted by offering him a bag to put on his head. He refused and they fought. This week they came out together? Why? Haha. Then Ted just puts a bag on his head to make fun of Texas.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> Agreed it was the best time to elavate Swagger and McIntyre and they sent them to the dungeon known as RAW mid card and now swagger is tapping to Cena. They have proved they can do their jobs espcially Swagger he was a great champion.


Well honestly if they REALLY needed to put Swagger on RAW for the Lawler/Cole thing, fine. But there was no purpose of stripping Smackdown of all their heels and then simply turning Mark Henry and putting him over there. There is nothing left that guy can do.

Does Smackdown Creative forget Wade Barrett exists?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn this show looks bland. Rhodes really needs a feud. His character is great but these promos are for naught if there's no feud behind it? Look at the damn roster, I don't Christian has to worry about not having a major role on Smackdown for the forseeable future.

I hope Mahal is the real deal. If he could even be a poor man's Muhammad Hassan, he'll be special.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah this show will get me to stay home on a Friday Night.....NOT!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Yeah this show will get me to stay home on a Friday Night.....NOT!!!


dude, you can go out on Friday Night anyway and tape the show or watch the show on YOUTUBE later. What are you talking about?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, nice to see WWE is back to giving zero shits about booking Smackdown. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy feels like so long ago...

EDIT: And Cody Rhodes back with career poison aka Ted Dibiase Jr? No. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotta admit,this show sounds like a 3 year old wrote it.DQ finishes in the opening match and main event w/ the same storyline finishes? The crappy Bellas over Natalya? If Cody and Ted couldnt get over being w/ Orton(the top heel at the time)than how can they together? Oh I know,lets have them both do the stupid bag gimmick!!Yeah,that'll put them over huge!!LOL.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Only thing that is interesting out of SD worth watching is the Sin Cara/Bryan/Chavo angle.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I loved the Cruiserweight division back in the day. Bryan, Sin Cara and Chavo would be great. Throw jobbers like Trent Baretta, Tyson Kidd and JTG, Primo and Yoshi Tatsu in the mix, and you've got a decent division.


Exactly. 

The sad thing is guys like Yoshi Tatsu and Primo can go great in the ring and actually have there own unique look and style - unlike 90% of the Raw mid-card. It would be so much more entertaining than having them shown as a bunch of Jobbers for the Sheamus's of the world to squash. It's one of the things that made Smackdown great in the first place, hopefully if this feud picks up steam we could see it re-introduced in some fashion, or at least use the currently irrelevant IC Title in its place.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

It's odd that they're making Orton and Christian best buds. Although I lol'd at both of them 'taking their time to make the save'.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm glad we are not getting the Fatal Four Way PPV this year, or we would get Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Randy Orton vs Christian. Then again we could get it at Capitol Punishment


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow DiBiase sure has fallen hard if he's Codys whipping boy now lol.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> and then they put a paper bag over Baretta's head once he lost.


*dies*


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Algernon said:


> Damn this show looks bland. Rhodes really needs a feud. His character is great but these promos are for naught if there's no feud behind it? Look at the damn roster, I don't Christian has to worry about not having a major role on Smackdown for the forseeable future.
> 
> I hope Mahal is the real deal. If he could even be a poor man's Muhammad Hassan, he'll be special.


I agree that Rhodes needs a feud to go with this ugly storyline. Before he had Mysterio to feud with a build the current Rhodes character. Now he just comes to the ring with the paper bags, say everyone is ugly and has a random match.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty bad episode but you never know, on paper it looks bad but the episode might be good. One thing that strikes me is no promos this week, not that I'm complaining about it.

What are they doing to Cody? Bringing him down to Ted's level?

And LOL at Ratings Killer vs. Ratings in the main event.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rhodes and DiBiase are working together again? Didn't they learn from the first time how much of a failure that was?


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> It's odd that they're making Orton and Christian best buds. Although I lol'd at both of them 'taking their time to make the save'.


I'm partly convinced that the current story was intended for Edge and Christian somewhere down the line. But due to Edge being forced to retire I guess they tried using Orton in his place. 

But whatever, lol. As long as it gets Christian attention and main event time then I don't care what they do.



THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I loved the Cruiserweight division back in the day. Bryan, Sin Cara and Chavo would be great. Throw jobbers like Trent Baretta, Tyson Kidd and JTG, Primo and Yoshi Tatsu in the mix, and you've got a decent division.


I'm almost upset that you brought this to my attention, because I just know WWE will let this opportunity squander and make absolutely nothing out of it. 

With a cruiserweight division like that we would get some quality matches and a lot of those guys will get well deserved TV time. If there were anytime to bring back this division, it would be now. It was only just a few years ago that the only cruiserweights in the company were guys like Mysterio, Chavo and Noble. So of course they wouldn't have been able to do anything with that. But now they have no excuse, all the talent they need and then some is there.

The thing is, if they don't even care about the Intercontinental title, which back in the day was a huge deal, then its unlikely they'll give any thought in reinstating the Cruiserweight title, which is kayfabe even lower than the IC title, unfortunately.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

they are failing miserably with the whole "orton trying to keep christian in top shape for their match" bullshit

HORRIBLE


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This sounds like a Superstars episode. Not even an all that good one. They will draw grim death with that.

1.6 here we come.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

This is definitely the worse SD has been after a draft.
A main event scene consisting of Orton, Christian, Sheamus & Henry ?

- Will check out Sheamus/Christian & Chavo/Bryan

- I'm hoping after OTL they kickstart Christian's slow turn.

- Really ? Rhodes/DiBiase are back together ? DiBiase' a waste of a roster spot and will bring him down. i guess they're a team again too.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> Chavo/Sin Cara/Daniel Bryan.
> 
> I could not even imagine if this match was booked for OTL and got 15 minutes.


Are you for real? Bryan probably won't even make the card again, much less get 15 minutes with Chavo Guerrero.

Also, why KaneShow and Jackson versus the Corre? Kind of makes the Corre look bad in what I can only presume is a relatively short match.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LMFAO.

I predicted months back that they'd eventually use Cody to try to get Ted over for the seven billionth time.

Meanwhile, Christian's big brother Randy is trying to protect him and ensure that he's 100% for Sunday.

Just when I gave the Smackdown writers some credit this past week... This looks pretty damned hideous. 

I can't wait until both brands get _over_ this hump of shit called Over the Limit.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Are you for real? Bryan probably won't even make the card again, *much less get 15 minutes* with Chavo Guerrero.


yeah. What does olympiadewash think this is? WCW?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

What a complete waste of 2 hours. I wish I could watch the Cody Rhodes segment only and nothing else but I won't even waste time on youtube.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

stupid show


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

echOes said:


> I'm partly convinced that the current story was intended for Edge and Christian somewhere down the line. But due to Edge being forced to retire I guess they tried using Orton in his place.


edge vs christian was NEVER on their minds, atleast for the world title
when del rio won rumble, he was supposed to win at mania
edge's injury and his retirement decision i am sure happened before mania, and not as sudden as they are depicting
so the plan was to do del rio vs edge at extreme rules and ahead
christian was no where in the picture, but when edge retirement confirmed, they began to use christian as sidekick of Edge in WM 27
LOL why do u think christian will be sidekick of edge in the match at mania, becoz they had to insert christian vs del rio feud

so edge vs christian WAS NEVER ON THE CARDS howmuchsoever that sucks


----------



## K1888 (May 9, 2011)

Lazy writing as always it seems.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I like Christian and Sheamus really works for me. I like his look and style. Other than that I can pretty much check out of this one. DiBiase/Baretta should be a good match, but hey, that doesn't really scream RATINGZ. 

Of course Teddy Long is back in action to come out and deliver his genius catchphrases and schedule a tag match. 

NOW HOLD ON A MINUTE, PLAYAS! CUZ THE MACK MILITANT AIN'T LETTIN' IT GO DOWN LIKE THAT! HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait, a Bella beat Nattie? Fuck you WWE.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Wait, a Bella beat Nattie? Fuck you WWE.


Yea how dare you lose in a scripted match.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Wait, a Bella beat Nattie? Fuck you WWE.


Why are you so mad about that? Brie Bella is the Divas champion.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> edge vs christian was NEVER on their minds, atleast for the world title
> when del rio won rumble, he was supposed to win at mania
> edge's injury and his retirement decision i am sure happened before mania, and not as sudden as they are depicting
> so the plan was to do del rio vs edge at extreme rules and ahead
> ...


They were building up to it when they had that one seg backstage seg of Christian looking at the belt longingly, so yes its a pretty safe bet they did plan a feud over the summer between them but Edge retiring forced them to change their plans. It looked like they were going to have Christian turn on Edge during the ladder match at ER


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Why are you so mad about that? *Brie Bella is the Divas champion.*


Yeah, like I needed to be reminded to that travisty.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Yeah, like I needed to be reminded to that travisty.


Did I tell you that Brie Bella is divas champion


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Two DQs is ridiculous.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Yea how dare you lose in a scripted match.


cool sarcasm bro, you might even expect miz beat goldberg clean given he is wwe champion


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol sounds like a shit Smackdown.

Nothing on Mahal?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Death Finger said:


> Lol sounds like a shit Smackdown.




WWE used its draft to go from shit RAW and pretty good smackdown to shit RAW and even shittier smackdown!

Well played WWE.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> cool sarcasm bro, you might even expect miz beat goldberg clean given he is wwe champion


Keep up.

Cena is champion now.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

So lets see....
Christian and Orton continue to suck each others dick
Show starts with a dq and ends in a dq
The best match on the show only lasted five minutes
One of the Bella twins beat Natalya (the fuck is this??)
Ted and Cody go from having a match with each other to suddenly being friends again
Ezekial Jackson is now being pared with Show and Kane

Can someone please give me a reason to like this edition of smackdown? Seriously this is just ridiculous. I remember when Smackdown actually was the A show, now all of a sudden Raw's actually more enjoyable than Smackdown is. The draft completely killed Friday night Smackdown, because it took away the main eventers from a show that was already lacking big names and gave them Randy Orton and Sheamus, and right now Sin Cara isn't being treated like a main eventer although once his english problem is solved he will be. Vince needs to find a way to get a couple of the guys from Raw over onto Smackdown because they are lacking heavily. Raw has Cena, Mysterio, Punk, Morrison, Miz, Kingston, Del Rio, R-Truth, Big Show, Swagger, WAY to many big names to have be on one show when the other is lacking heavily. I say send Punk, Mysterio, and Swagger back to Smackdown, and in return have Sheamus be sent back to Raw because I don't think he belongs on Smackdown, and send the Corre to Raw because right now they aren't getting anywhere on Smackdown. That way, you have another major heel (Punk) along with his Nexus group, along with another top baby face (Mysterio), possibly have him do a little feud with Sin Cara, and you can have Swagger play the roll that Sheamus is currently playing and possibly have him be world champion again at one point. 

If they were to do that, then on Raw they would have Cena, Sheamus, Del Rio, The Corre, Kingston, Morrison, Miz, Show, Evan Bourne (give him a bigger role on the show), and Dolph Ziggler (seriously, this guy has so much potential in my opinion, I'd say have him go at it with Cena at one PPV so that way the main event matches aren't the only interesting matches.) Then on Smackdown you would have Orton, Christian, Mysterio, Punk and his Nexus members, Henry, Jackson (don't have him go to Raw, instead keep him on Smackdown), Kane, Jack Swagger, Sin Cara, Bryan Danielson, Cody Rhodes, Ted Dibiase (although he's probably never getting pushed...ever), and have the returning Chris Jericho go to Smackdown. 

There. Almost evened out shows in terms of big names and changes that shouldn't have any negative affects on Raw's ratings and should have a very positive impact on Smackdown's ratings. Now I don't think this needs to be done, but if the WWE wants the ratings for Smackdown to go back up immediately (and by immediately I mean about three weeks) then they should do this, because that's the only possibly option I see.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

Crappy show


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Shock said:


> Two DQs is ridiculous.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Christian and Orton continue to suck each others dick


Now THAT is the only thing that will get buyrates baby ^_^


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Now THAT is the only thing that will get buyrates baby ^_^


...yea I'm just gonna ignore that one entirely.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Love the way people on here who havent even seen the show yet say it sux just because of the spoilers.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Christian/Sheamus did not end in DQ. Christian reversed the Celtic Cross into a small package and got the win, Henry and Sheamus beat him down post-match. The match itself was fun and basic.

Also there's a funny bit in the Main Event when Orton marked out after hitting Henry with an RKO. Oh yeah and this match ended in a DQ.

DB vs Chavo was literally a 5 minute match. Before the match started, Chavo bragged about beating DB in just under 5 minutes so there was a timer for the match and in the last 30 seconds, Chavo hit the 3 amigos and frogsplash but Daniel Bryan kicked out! The timer expired so DB technically beat Chavo, an irate Chavo disposed Bryan then Sin Cara made his epic entrance and did a Hurricanrana.

Zeke also cut a promo, he seems more comfortable but still nothing to write home about, I lol'd well he growled after the promo though.

Smackdown itself is quite decent, nothing special but it is kinda better than expected from the spoilers.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Bahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Orton does a cheerleading starjump in celebration after RKO'ing Henry, fucking weird shit.

Show was OK.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

elo said:


> Bahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Orton does a cheerleading starjump in celebration after RKO'ing Henry, fucking weird shit.
> 
> Show was OK.


Even if he is face, it felt completely out of character.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

elo said:


> Bahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Orton does a cheerleading starjump in celebration after RKO'ing Henry, fucking weird shit.
> 
> Show was OK.


We definitely need a gif of this.


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

Worst smackdown since a very long time.
Sheamus Christian match was the only interesting match, everything else was garbage :shocked:

I don't understand the segment with Rhodes and Dibiase and the squash match after, what are they thinking?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

What the fuck was that Orton? :lmao

Hahahaha, best RKO celebration EVER. But gotta say, damn he is agile.


Have no idea why they had Bryan kick out of the frogsplash. Thats a little over the top. Chavo isnt exactly looking like he has a chance against Sin Cara.
On the plus side, it made Bryan look good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> What the fuck was that Orton? :lmao
> 
> Hahahaha, best RKO celebration EVER. But gotta say, damn he is agile.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they were kind of between a rock and a hard place there. But I think they went with the right decision. Chavo not being able to actually finish Bryan off works more on a character development level than him beating him would have. I'm still enjoying this angle a lot and hope they continue this fairly patient build-up.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

elo said:


> Bahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Orton does a cheerleading starjump in celebration after RKO'ing Henry, fucking weird shit.
> 
> Show was OK.


:lmao

Sweet zombie jesus he needs to do that after every RKO for the serious lolzs it creates...:agree:


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

This was basically last week's episode but worse since we've already seen it..


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

What the HELL did Orton do there :lmao

Pretty lame show. The Ted/Cody stuff was just awkward and random, considering Ted was a face last week (albeit a really bad one). 

We got Henry/Orton out of the way, so I doubt they will ever wrestle on PPV over the World Title.

Just too many things happening on SD that the fans aren't really behind or into. Big Zeke's face turn has been done pretty well but it's gonna take more for fans to actually cheer him without Kane and Big Show.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ Orton's post-RKO star jump and other antics. How hilariously out of character.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol at this clip. That's the most out of character action that I've seen in a while.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought Bret Hart marked for himself!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus vs Christian was really good. The rest of the matches were meh.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy fuck Orton was hilarious today! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Rep for anyone who gifs that jump.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

LMAO, thats fucking hilarious. Christians in the corner like .............WTF?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

slater finally ditched the trunks and went to his original tights

HANDSOME HEATH SLATER WILL BLOW YOUR MIND


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> Have no idea why they had Bryan kick out of the frogsplash. Thats a little over the top. Chavo isnt exactly looking like he has a chance against Sin Cara.
> On the plus side, it made Bryan look good.


Because Jesus was crucified more recently than the last time Chavo Guerrero had any credibility.

LMAO at how ridiculous Orton is. He really is becoming more and more a John Cena copy with no charisma. Viper my ass.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> lol at this clip. That's the most out of character action that I've seen in a while.





MMN said:


>





:shocked::lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wasn't aware that Jesus was crucified in 2002.

Anyhow, Orton is sooooo in love with himself. He probably hugs himself and gives himself pep talks about what a sexy devil he is.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha. Here. I made a gif.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Orton better realise the only reason he is over is because of his push as a "bad ass to the kids" and if he goes and keeps doing stuff like this he really isn't going to stay that over.

No one else cares about him except the kids in the crowd, he doesn't want to alienate them.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah right,thats why I have been to shows hes on where I see adults(men and women) and teenagers all go nuts when his music hits and he enters the ring.I guess I was just seeing things.Try saving your mom's allowance enough to get a ticket to a show he's on and you'll see for yourself as no matter what I say you wont believe it as fact.But it is fact.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

lmao that was hilarious from orton


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Samuray said:


> Haha. Here. I made a gif.


:lmao Awesome.



Gingermadman said:


> Orton better realise the only reason he is over is because of his push as a "bad ass to the kids" and if he goes and keeps doing stuff like this he really isn't going to stay that over.
> 
> No one else cares about him except the kids in the crowd, he doesn't want to alienate them.


Are you kidding me? During his heel run from 08-09 he had more face pops than most of the actual faces on the roster, most of the guys that chanted RKO were in fact adults.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

LMFAO WTF was that from Orton?!!!! :lmao


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay show I guess. It was watchable, but just like Raw was dull for a lot of it. Booker's awesomeness saved a lot of the boring moments from being excruciating though.

The Jinder Mahal/Khali stuff is pretty interesting surprisingly. Zeke's decent mic skills also caught me off guard. 

Looks like Ted will still be turning face to me, they're just going to use Cody to do it. The story is that Ted is so desperate and such a loser, he's going to start working as a lackey for Cody. The shoot Cody cut on Ted about his career blossoming and then turning into a wilting flower was great.

:lmao at the Orton starjump and whatever the fuck he was trying to accomplish with that post-RKO celebration.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Samuray said:


> Haha. Here. I made a gif.


wait, what the fuck was he doing there? is that a reference to somethign or what?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

My respect for Orton [Which is typically quite low] just skyrocketed.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> wait, what the fuck was he doing there? is that a reference to somethign or what?


Uhh... Just a theory but I think that he was trying to prove to Christian that he's at 100% for their match on Sunday by being all jolly and psyched and jumpy or it was a spur of the moment kind of thing. Let's go with the latter.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Samuray said:


> Haha. Here. I made a gif.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> LMFAO WTF was that from Orton?!!!! :lmao


:lmao

O..M..G

Is he trying to audition for the USA olypmic gymnastics team for 2012 or what?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Uhh... Just a theory but I think that he was trying to prove to Christian that he's at 100% for their match on Sunday by being all jolly and psyched and jumpy or it was a spur of the moment kind of thing. Let's go with the latter.


well whatever the reason, it was ridiculous.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

But its ok though that the IWC fave CM Punk can kiss ADR (which also is out of his "psycho" character) but its not ok Randy does that?Suuuuure.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> But its ok though that the IWC fave CM Punk can kiss ADR (which also is out of his "psycho" character) but its not ok Randy does that?Suuuuure.


I don't ride CM Punk's cock 24/7 like some peple here, but he's never been a psycho.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Is Orton auditioning for the Spirit Squad?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW, Randy Orton got more elevation out of that jump than one of Sin Cara moves!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Is Orton auditioning for the Spirit Squad?


He's certainly got the gay look down well enough to do so.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice to know Randy is very flexible...:yum: giggity...


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Nice to know Randy is very flexible...:yum: giggity...


:no:



Urdnot Wrex said:


> He's certainly got the gay look down well enough to do so.


A Miz mark slating other talent for their look? I've seen it all now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Death Finger said:


> :no:


Us girls like a man that is flexible:faint:


----------



## BaNKz (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like an average smackdown


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Us girls like a man that is flexible:faint:


Fair enough. There was me thinking you were some frustrated die hard Orton fanboy.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wade barrett tweeted earlier this week heath slater was annoying him with too much chat about slater's new tights......i must agree with heath, there were quite snazzy! lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Death Finger said:


> A Miz mark slating other talent for their look? I've seen it all now.


Not denying that Miz looks terrible, but Orton honestly looks like he lives in a gay bar. 

And at least Miz doesn't look like Zack Ryder, so it's not all bad for him.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

****SPOILERS****

*I know this is a spoiler thread, but read below if you want a NEW spoiler for the show. A correction, if you will. It's in WHITE so you have to HIGHLIGHT it.*





Spoiler here. Christian wins his match. It does not end in a DQ. Mark Henry comes down after. Spoiler ends here.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Not a bad smackdown overall. some pretty lengthy matches aside from the intended Chavo and Bryan match. great opening match, nice promos too especially the cody one, although he isnt getting as much heat as I expected him too by now, except where he tells eeryone to put a bag over their head.

The tag match was once again un watchable I skipped it, I fidn this latest Core fued boring to watch, but that is eally the only gripe I had with this weks Smackdown. Everything else was great

The ending wa a bit of an eye opener though Randy Orton getting possesed by Santino at the end lol. Certinally a highlight ending... Going to watch Over the Limit this sunday... curiosity more than anything else 

I give it a 7/10 Just for the ending xD


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> but Orton honestly looks like he lives in a gay bar.


:lmao

Straight people are allowed in gay bars too


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Dont worry Flawless,Wrex knows what hes talking about,Ive heard he goes to them all the time.He keeps hoping to meet Adam Lambert.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And at least Miz doesn't look like Zack Ryder, so it's not all bad for him.


Zack Ryder has a better look than the Miz (if we are ignoring the clothes and attires).


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just started watching it, i'm liking the pop up promo box making a return with Sheamus early on.. I always liked that and thought it helped give a guy some more personality even if it was only a couple of lines.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Just started watching it, i'm liking the pop up promo box making a return with Sheamus early on.. I always liked that and thought it helped give a guy some more personality even if it was only a couple of lines.


Yes, that reminded me of 1980's WWF.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Just started watching it, i'm liking the pop up promo box making a return with Sheamus early on.. I always liked that and thought it helped give a guy some more personality even if it was only a couple of lines.


Completely agree. I was just about to post something about it.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Cant wait for the Rock on Tough Enough


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

That match right dere was right dere, right dere.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Randy Orton,what a face move.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so sick of this buddy buddy mutual respect bullshit


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

That was a nice opener. Beats the normal smackdown template. At the end I did expect Teddy long's music to play though.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

That Promo..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Red Gate said:


> Randy Orton,what a face move.


Randy is good the beard clearly is evil


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Fucking brilliant video package. They are geniuses at that shit.

:lmao :lmao @ Booker's explanation of the rules to an I Quit match. "That's a hard row to hoe, dawg!"


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Off-topic, but I think if Miz put on some more muscle, added more definition to his body, and ditched the butt-buddy I think he can be a great heel.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> Off-topic, but I think if Miz put on some more muscle, added more definition to his body, and ditched the butt-buddy I think he can be a great heel.


Agree.

and I wish they would just book Kharma in an actual pay per view match,instead of using these divas as an excuse for her to come out.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Clearly Macho's promo talent was passed onto the Bella twins.

(This a guy who doesn't let the fact that it's a taped show get in the way of being snarky.)


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Natalya, them boobs.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

MMMMMmmm gotta love that thickness.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my God. Whoever made the decision to put Booker on commentary needs a huge fucking raise.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Someone explain to me why the Bellas have a WWE contract.
Neither of them can wrestle.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

lol at Bookah saying that Michael Cole should hook up with Kharma. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Off-topic again, but I wonder if the Bellas ever practiced kissing on each other when they were younger :hmm:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I didn't see the same talentless diva lose to Kelly Kelly and beat Natalya in the same week.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> Someone explain to me why the Bellas have a WWE contract.
> Neither of them can wrestle.


Because girls who can work like cheerleader Melissa and Hamada aren't even close to being on wwe's radar. Shame too.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HullKogan said:


> Off-topic again, but I wonder if the Bellas ever practiced kissing on each other when they were younger :hmm:


I like to think they still do


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Domination incoming....... Oh God he has a mic....


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Fuck.....
Ezekial Jackson promo skills......


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy shit, that sucked.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

After hearing the Bellas, Zeke sounds like a maestro. Glad they're letting him work it out. He'll get better.

Is there a reason Wade Barrett isn't a main eventer? Seriously.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I wonder how much Teddy long gets paid to do that.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Holy shit, did Kane just punch him in the mouth


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fenice said:


> I wonder how much Teddy long gets paid to do that.


seriously, how he's even employed is beyond me


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow they actually called a wrestling move that wasn't a finish. I'm surprised they didn't cut that out.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice double boot to the face, haven't seen that in IDK how long


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

No clue where Gabriel came from but he is an amazing seller.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Fenice said:


> No clue where Gabriel came from but he is an amazing seller.












And yes, he is.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol I meant what wrestling organization he started out in.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Chavo still wrestles..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> And yes, he is.


Africa has a East London? So there's a twin duo of psychotic killer gangsters roaming around?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty sure they're trying to bury Bryan by Chavo saying he can beat him in five mins.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Please let this match be more than 5 minutes. Please.

A timer? Really?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker spazzing out on Cole is the highlight of this episode. :lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Second time sin cara came out to defend Bryan. Other was on raw.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Piss break and sandwich making time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really have to say that the design on Sin Cara's shirt is super awesome.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Remember when Cody was basically the lackey to Ted?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This bag's for yooooooooo--oooh-ooh! And you and you and you!
THIS BAG'S FOR YOOOOOOO-OOOO-OOH-U.

Nice accent, Teddy!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did I miss something? Why is DiBiase using a fake Mexican accent?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm so confused as to what's going on.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Almost feel sorry for Ted... Almost.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope he wrestles in that bag.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> Did I miss something? Why is DiBiase using a fake Mexican accent?


They are in Corpus Christi so Ted and Cody were basically calling everyone in the arena ugly.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Fenice said:


> Almost feel sorry for Ted... Almost.


He looks better with a bag on his head ^_^


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh so because ted got his ass handed to him he is now following cody weird.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like WWE is serious about managers. They brought back Hayes to manage Kidd and now they have Rhodes basically managing Dibiase.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Why does ted have undertakers symbol on the back of tights?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Ted & Cody R back


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Ted & Cody= New Tag-Team Champions


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red Gate said:


> Someone explain to me why the Bellas have a WWE contract.
> Neither of them can wrestle.


Johnny Ace



HullKogan said:


> MMMMMmmm gotta love that thickness.


Yeap



Red Gate said:


> Natalya, them boobs.


Yes. We need to see more of them



Fenice said:


> Because girls who can work like cheerleader Melissa and Hamada aren't even close to being on wwe's radar. Shame too.


Why would they be on there radar? They weren't in swimsuit catalogs


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

JadeMN said:


> Ted & Cody= New Tag-Team Champions


Hopefully it'll be Hawkins and Ryder.


----------



## mitown (Mar 15, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Why would they be on there radar? They weren't in swimsuit catalogs


Kong is.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Red Gate said:


> Natalya, them boobs.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Mark Henry here to make some ratings soar.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Natalya is probably my favorite WWE Diva... Booker made that segment pretty creepy though, no?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

LariatSavage said:


> Natalya is probably my favorite WWE Diva... Booker made that segment pretty creepy though, no?


Shes the only one holding it down 4 the Heart Family


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol Christian trolling orton


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Fenice said:


> Lol Christian trolling orton


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Did Orton just do that? GIF.... now....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I have no idea what they're doing with Orton's character, but that was fucking hilarious. Wow.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

i call that the viper jump


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I dig face RKO a lot more than tweener RKO... SMACKDOWN Review!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Sykova said:


> Did Orton just do that? GIF.... now....


I don't even like the guy, but i need that GIF. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jesus Christ what the fuck did Orton do just now? That was retarded!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I have no idea what they're doing with Orton's character, but that was fucking hilarious. Wow.


Randy Orton is clearly on Charlie Sheen he's got all the signs


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

honestly though i kind of like this new orton, he seems more happier in the ring now compare to the crazed viper who just want to kick ppl in the head


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

mofo doin cheerleader splits..damn shame


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Didnt know Randy was a former member of the spirit squad.

Boy did his badass meter drop incredibly low tonight for me


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like The Great Khali is officially heel.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> Didnt know Randy was a former member of the spirit squad.
> 
> Boy did his badass meter drop incredibly low tonight for me


Nah to kill his badassness he needs to come out dressed as rhe tooth fairy


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Nah to kill his badassness he needs to come out dressed as rhe tooth fairy


Nah man that thing tonight was just plain weird.

Gonna have to watch his movie later to get the image out of my head.


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0-zUKFKTf8#t=13m25s

:lmao


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Watching the leap again.Man I knew Randy had great leaping ability but that split cleared over the top rope.You can tell from his super dropkicks that hes got the hops but man,watching it in slo mo and seeing how far he got in the air on the split is amazing.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Booker's banging Natalya.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

For the West Coast Crowd: Smackdown Review!

Also check out my tribute to Randy Savage if you're looking for some classic pictures of The Macho Madness!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao That Orton stuff actually intrigued me. I wouldn't mind seeing him as a full blown face again. Call me crazy but I actually liked his face run in '04 and then most of his stuff up until he went back to being tweener but insane.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Oh Randall.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

Holy mother of god! :O Viper strikes again!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

He's real giddy he's gonna screw Christian out of the title again on Sunday.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

When I see Orton do that, I imagine him as Dale from Step Brothers in the bunk bed scene.

"So much more room for activities! I can do aerobics in here! and step class!"


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Orton had some swag after that jumping split.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Nah to kill his badassness he needs to come out dressed as rhe tooth fairy


Michael Cole? 





MuffinMade said:


> Booker's banging Natalya.


God Bless him if he is(he just better hope the 'Missus' doesn't find out). 






LariatSavage said:


> Natalya is probably my favorite WWE Diva... Booker made that segment pretty creepy though, no?


"Creepy"? How so?


It's not like Natalya is underage or anything.... 

I mean Booker basically demonstrated that he's HUMAN like...*Some* of us and basically stated how hot Natalya is and how he wanted to bang Natalya's brains out(if he hadn't already). 

I don't get where you're going with your comment, though. 






Pezley said:


> Orton had some swag after that jumping split.


I swear I almost fell off my chair when I saw him do that. It was so uncharacteristic of him. 

But at the same time, sadly, just before the 2nd "Beatdown" by the Gruesome Two-some(Sheamus/Henry), we saw signs of what we expect this Sunday :

Christian Turning HEEL. 

I wouldn't mind if he cheated and Got the Belt. Of course that will never happen......'cause it would make too much sense.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

Great, now randy orton's really becoming Cena no 2 with all the gay ass shit jumping up and down.


Come on where's the anti-hero?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually thought that Zeke will do a Torture Rack Slam. He seriously needs a new finisher.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Pretty lame SD.

OTT is going to be a really bad PPV. Orton and Cena are both clearly winning.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I love orton but that mid air split was just to fruity. watch it again. I never knew a cold blooded viper did gymnastics and act like a 12 year old girl..lol..Please Randal, never do that again!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wwe pushing guys based on their bodies alone is pretty... lame. a guy like ezekial jackson has no business getting a push, i say no business because it's obvious he will never draw a dime. dreadful interview.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> OTT is going to be a really bad PPV. Orton and Cena are both clearly winning.


So? both matches could easily be very good-great


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> So? both matches could easily be very good-great


But considering one is Orton and the other one is Cena - Miz they are unlikely to be anything other than bearable, with Ortons being terrible unless Christian can carry him to another decent match.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> So? both matches could easily be very good-great


Not saying it will be bad because they will both win, I'm saying its going to be bad because on paper is looks bloody awful and the outcomes of the matches are obvious.

Going to be WWE's lowest buyrate in years.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe he's going to turn back into the cocky legend killer character he had around 04. Either that or it was a joke from somebody in the back lol.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Gingermadman,Christian wont be able to carry Orton(not that Orton needed to be carried anyway which he dont)anyway,Edge isnt around now to help get him over.It'll be Orton that'll have to carry the match and keep the fans into it,just listen to the crowd reaction to each as an example.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The only thing that i was good about this Smackdown was that Slater has some new tights, now he really is "The One Man Rock Band".


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> wwe pushing guys based on their bodies alone is pretty... lame. a guy like ezekial jackson has no business getting a push, i say no business because it's obvious he will never draw a dime. dreadful interview.


LMFAO! Why is it obvious? Based on what?

Since your the expert on who will be a future draw, who deserves a push that hasn't gotten one? You seem angry that Zeke is potentially getting the push that you feel one of your favorites deserves instead. Vent your frustion. Who deserves it more? You know since Zeke is so awful and all...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

mst3rulz said:


> Gingermadman,Christian wont be able to carry Orton(not that Orton needed to be carried anyway which he dont)anyway,Edge isnt around now to help get him over.It'll be Orton that'll have to carry the match and keep the fans into it,just listen to the crowd reaction to each as an example.


Christian has consistently had great matches ever since he's returned to the WWE. He even had a good match with Ezekiel Jackson. Your blind hatred for Christian is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> Gingermadman,Christian wont be able to carry Orton(not that Orton needed to be carried anyway which he dont)anyway,Edge isnt around now to help get him over.It'll be Orton that'll have to carry the match and keep the fans into it,just listen to the crowd reaction to each as an example.


*STOP TRYING TO BE 'BBOY'.*


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gingermadman said:


> But considering one is Orton and the other one is Cena - Miz they are unlikely to be anything other than bearable, with Ortons being terrible unless Christian can carry him to another decent match.


lmao what?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And your blind hatred for Orton is 100 times worse kobra860. Oh,did you hear the joke back in the days when Edge and Christian were a team? It was 'What do you call Christian during his tag matches w/Edge? Answer :The 5th ringpost.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Charles Robinson so has a man crush on Orton every time he's in the ring with Randy and he's getting a whupping Charles always has that  look on his face


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Was anyone else impressed by Ezekiel Jackson's promo? It was much better than his past work.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lmao what?


I made it pretty simple son

Bad ring worker has to be carried by good ring worker.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

mst3rulz said:


> And your blind hatred for Orton is 100 times worse kobra860. Oh,did you hear the joke back in the days when Edge and Christian were a team? It was 'What do you call Christian during his tag matches w/Edge? Answer :The 5th ringpost.


lol. What blind hatred? I'm an Orton fan too. I can acknowledge that he has flaws too. Besides I haven't been dissing Orton nearly as much as you've been dissing Christian.

However, saying Christian doesn't have any talent and isn't main event material is crazy. Just look at his matches with Del Rio and Orton since he's been in the main event. All great matches.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Fine but what I dont get is people(not necessarily you)bashing Orton for his 'boring" moveset he does yet Christian's is the same moveset every match.Reverse DDT,2nd rope sunset flip,baseball slide dropkick,the slide under bottom rope punch etc.But yet nobody says anything about that.At least Orton has added some new moves this year to his arsenal(Angle Slam,Billy Goats Curse etc)and seems to add more each month.

When has Christian ever added a new move? But yet the Christian fans call Randy 'boring?" I just cant figure that one out.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> I made it pretty simple son
> 
> Bad ring worker has to be carried by good ring worker.


So guys like Angle and Heyman are wrong saying Orton is a great talent?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Not to mention Cena,Big Show,Goldust,Foley....... Now how many again have said that about Christian at any time in his career that hes the best in the biz going today?


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Not to mention Cena,Big Show,Goldust,Foley....... Now how many again have said that about Christian at any time in his career that hes the best in the biz going today?


Off the top of my head Batista said he was one of the most underrated wrestlers of all time.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I mean did anyone ever say he was THE BEST GOING at anytime in his career like many have said about Orton?


----------

